# Calculating how much CO2 I need in my tank



## migdem (Jun 6, 2007)

So my tank a 60 litre tank has a PH of 8 and KH of 3. According to the CO2 chart I have 0.9ppm CO2. Now the ideal CO2 concentration for a CO2 enriched tank is anywhere between 15ppm and 30ppm.

How can i calculate co2 in bps to enter my tank to achieve at least 15ppm meaning ph down to 6.8 and kh remains at 3.

CO2 - PH - KH Chart


----------

